# Good books for survival.



## Phal (Nov 11, 2012)

Can anyone post good books to check out at say barnes n nobles or whatever for survival.

I am looking for methods to purify water, make shelter, metal work from scratch, how to make a good first aid kit ETC.. Thank you in advance! I will be going to a book store soon and checking it out!


----------



## Not Crazy Yet (Nov 11, 2012)

One of my favorites is Bug Out:

BARNES & NOBLE | Bug Out: The Complete Plan for Escaping a Catastrophic Disaster Before It's Too Late by Scott B. Williams, Ulysses Press | NOOK Book (eBook), Paperback, Audiobook

While it is fairly simple and not very detailed at some parts, it is definitely a good read and a must if you are into prepping. Plus it's a fairly cheap book so I would highly recommend it if you haven't read it yet. Also, it doesn't talk about metal working or anything like that, it's more of an overview on how to survive the coming apocalypse (as the title describes).


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Did you search through this forum? There are several books listed, here.


----------



## Phal (Nov 11, 2012)

Denton said:


> Did you search through this forum? There are several books listed, here.


I did not, probably would be a good idea . Thanks, and I see you found my book post! Disregard my comment from before ha.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Here are some of the books on my bookshelf-

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...s/1397-exploration-escape-survival-books.html


----------



## Diablo_2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Here are a few on general survival:

1. *SAS Survival Handbook, Revised Edition* by John "Lofty" Wiseman: There is also a guidebook, same content as the Handbook just smaller size for packing in a bug-out bag. *Handbook is easier to read.*
2. *98.6 Degrees, The Art of Keeping Your Ass Alive* by Cody Lundin
3. *Survive! Essential Skills and Tactics to Get You Out Of Anywhere - Alive* by Les Stroud

For advise on Bug-out bags try these (both have chapters on *First Aid/Medical* items):

1. *Build the Perfect Survival Kit* by John D. McCann
2. *Build The Perfect Bug-out Bag* by Creek Stewart

Hope this Helps.


----------



## badey (Nov 9, 2012)

For skills like butchering animals, building cabins, felling trees, etc. - Back to Basics and the Foxfire series


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

lets not forget The Foxfire Books (12 volumes)

or 

The Poor Man's James Bond series ( 4 books & 1 revised copy )


----------



## Phal (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. I am off to the book store later today!


----------



## badey (Nov 9, 2012)

If you are looking for good prepper fiction, 299 days by Glen Tate is a good series. I have read the first 2 books.

299days.com


----------



## ColoradoChris (Nov 12, 2012)

Not Crazy Yet said:


> One of my favorites is Bug Out:
> 
> BARNES & NOBLE | Bug Out: The Complete Plan for Escaping a Catastrophic Disaster Before It's Too Late by Scott B. Williams, Ulysses Press | NOOK Book (eBook), Paperback, Audiobook
> 
> While it is fairly simple and not very detailed at some parts, it is definitely a good read and a must if you are into prepping. Plus it's a fairly cheap book so I would highly recommend it if you haven't read it yet. Also, it doesn't talk about metal working or anything like that, it's more of an overview on how to survive the coming apocalypse (as the title describes).


This one looks like a good choice.... Thanks


----------



## Survival Foods LLC (Oct 29, 2012)

Here more options:

Emergency Food Storage & Survival Handbook: Everything You Need to Know to Keep Your Family Safe in a Crisis

Also found in Amazon

Hope this helps!


----------



## JDE101 (Nov 9, 2012)

One of my favorites is "How To Survive The End Of The World As We Know It", by james Wesley, Rawles. It has a lot of very good info. I've read it two or three times, some sections more. I don't know if they have it at Barnes & Nobles or not. I got my copy a couple of years ago, and I think I ordered it from Amazon. The Foxfire books are also pretty good. I read them many years ago! I need to dig them out again! B&N here did have several different military survival manuels that contain some pretty useful survival info. Hope this helps.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Foraging books for your region! The world can be your grocery store if you have foraging skills


----------



## Sinkhole (Nov 17, 2012)

I just picked a copy of Hawke's Special Forces Survival Handbook. Good read, with a lot of good info.


----------

